# [3dfx] VSA-100-Demos zum Download



## PCGH_Carsten (20. September 2007)

Wer sie noch nicht kennt: Biddeschön.

Laufen, soweit ich weiß, leider nur mit einer echten 3dfx-Karte. Es gibt noch eine Q3-Demo mit "Motion-Blur" (eigtl. Motion-Trail), aber davon kann darf ich leider nur Screenshots anbieten.

Um die Archive entpacken zu können, brauchen Sie möglicherweise das weltbeste Kompressionsprogramm 7-Zip


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. September 2007)

Wir würden gerne Fraps-Videos anfertigen, aber leider funktioniert das Tool weder mit der Glide-API noch Open GL ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## exxe (20. September 2007)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir würden gerne Fraps-Videos anfertigen, aber leider funktioniert das Tool weder mit der Glide-API noch Open GL ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



das is bloed
drück in der demo mal F1 da kann man die einzelnen effekte an und ausschalten, auch nur auf einer haelfte vom monitor.

is dann aber immer noch kein video


----------



## SoF (20. September 2007)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir würden gerne Fraps-Videos anfertigen, aber leider funktioniert das Tool weder mit der Glide-API noch Open GL ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Bin mir zwar grad nicht sicher, aber wär Camtasia ne Alternative?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. September 2007)

SoF schrieb:


> Bin mir zwar grad nicht sicher, aber wär Camtasia ne Alternative?



Hmm, Camtasia setzt das ganze, glaube ich, nicht flott genug um. Vielleicht ist der Aufzeichnungsrechner ja stark genug, die Menge von Camtasia 1:1 zu bewältigen.


----------

